# A few pics of Smoo



## smoobear (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow he is just stunning


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Aww beautiful


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

He's a ball of so much cuteness! I wanna squeeze that face, please hug him for me! :tongue_smilie:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

:001_wub: WOW, Smoo is absolutely stunning :thumbup:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

he is gourgeous


----------

